# Spalting White Birch



## sprucegum (May 21, 2014)

I have a couple of white birch logs that I would like to make spalt. White birch likes to spalt but it also can rot pretty fast. My plan is to place them in a swampy area on my property and bury them with sawdust from my mill, some of the sawdust is from spalted maple. The next few of months will have plenty of days above 70 and I am sure some in the 90's. I have never tried to make wood spalt before usually I just find down trees and hope for the best. Anyone see any flaws in my plan or have suggestions to do it better?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 21, 2014)

Check in on it often. Birch can go from awesome to useless pretty quick. Sometimes it gets more of the white rot spalting and skips the nice black line spalt all together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (May 23, 2014)

Remember, the fungi that makes birch spalt might not be the same fungi that makes maple spalt.
The fungi you need for spalting the birch is probably floating in the air, it might be 'slowed' some if the logs are buried....



Scott (good luck, hope it goes well) B


----------

